# RNS-810 Satnav- Does anyone know the latest firmware?



## converse420 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ive just ordered a V9 Western Europe Sat-Nav disk for my late 2011 Phaeton, (not from VW) the blurb says that certain functions require firmware FW2720 or higher- my Phaeton is currently on FW1222. Does anyone know if there is a new version, and if it is possible to update the firmware without a trip back to the VW dealer?

Thanks
Dale


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

converse420 said:


> Ive just ordered a V9 Western Europe Sat-Nav disk for my late 2011 Phaeton, (not from VW) the blurb says that certain functions require firmware FW2720 or higher- my Phaeton is currently on FW1222. Does anyone know if there is a new version, and if it is possible to update the firmware without a trip back to the VW dealer?
> 
> Thanks
> Dale


I've recently sourced the 2012 W Europe map and installed on my RNS 810. It works fine, but no audible signal for speed cams, and 7 digit postcode yet. I found firmware 2720 on the net but it won't install and appears to be for RNS510 only. Spoke to helpful guy at VW Stockport and he's established there is a FW upgrade for RNS 810 only which gives 7 digit postcodes. But they want an hours labour for putting a CD into the drive to update itself which I could do in 30 seconds. I'll keep looking for a little while, and if unsuccessful, will bite the bullet. Glynn


----------



## converse420 (Nov 28, 2012)

Silky6053 said:


> I've recently sourced the 2012 W Europe map and installed on my RNS 810. It works fine, but no audible signal for speed cams, and 7 digit postcode yet. I found firmware 2720 on the net but it won't install and appears to be for RNS510 only. Spoke to helpful guy at VW Stockport and he's established there is a FW upgrade for RNS 810 only which gives 7 digit postcodes. But they want an hours labour for putting a CD into the drive to update itself which I could do in 30 seconds. I'll keep looking for a little while, and if unsuccessful, will bite the bullet. Glynn


Thanks Glyn,
Ive also been scouring the web, if I find anything I will update this thread

Dale


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

My sept 2011 gp3 has firmware 1222 and takes full postcode input


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Guys

Just spent a little time looking at this. My dealer tells me there is a firmware upgrade for my car, but after I had given him the VIN number. Looking at the VCDS scan on my car, the RNS 810 details are: Component: RNS-MID H10 0204. This appears to indicate hardware revision H10, and firmware version 0204. If my interpretation is correct (and my wife tells me I am often wrong), then FW 1222, which 8secondquarters has on his unit, may well be the upgrade my dealer is referring to (from 0204). If that makes sense.

The problem now is I cannot find FW 1222 anywhere on the Net. Is there anywhere I can source it? I don't mind paying VW for the code, but I don't want to pay an hours labour (£105) when it is simply a matter of putting a CD into the unit, and letting it install itself.

Glynn


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Glynn

Press an hold setup on the rns810 and all will be revealed

Mine shows part number 3D0035680B

HW Version H34

SW Version 1222


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi 8secondquarters - thanks for that.

I've tried but it doesn't work on my unit, no matter how long I hold it in. I think that function comes with the new frmware!

Glynn


----------



## converse420 (Nov 28, 2012)

Right, finally I have something definitive...
I purchased a v9 Western Europe DVD from satnav-update.com for the princely sum of £29.
Pressing and holding the setup button on my RNS-810 reveals that my firmware is FW1222, which at first glance should have been a problem as the sales blurb clearly stated that you must have FW2720 or above to have 7 digit postcode entry.
The disk arrived the next day and having tried it in my 2011 TDI I can confirm that the postcode entry feature still works absolutely fine with the new disk. I have not taken the car out yet so I cannot confirm if the speed camera function works, I will update this thread in a while when I have actually had the opportunity to take the car out, but so far in my case it seems my £29 was money well spent!
:laugh:

**Update**
Just taken a brief drive in search of speed cameras and can update that this particular function does not work on FW1222, I shan't lose to much sleep over this however!


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for that Converse420

I spoke to a number of map providers, and it appears FW 2720 relates to the RNS 510 and they assume it will also work with the RNS 810.

I have the same map (v7920) and I'm sure that if I can source firmware 1222 then all will work well. It's finding the firmware which is proving difficult. I may have to pay VW over the odds!

Glynn


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

I've now found that new firmware for RNS810 was released 18th June 2012 with a VW TPI bulletin.

There are two versions - SW1230 for the GP3 and SW0210 for the GP2.

I'm after the SW0210 but can't find it anywhere. Unless of course anyone else knows!

Glynn


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Silky6053 said:


> Hi 8secondquarters - thanks for that.
> 
> I've tried but it doesn't work on my unit, no matter how long I hold it in. I think that function comes with the new frmware!
> 
> Glynn


Same here, I just get some sort of FM / AM radio service mode...


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

Where's the best place to get nav disks I wouldn't mn updating the postcode lookup on my 09 car if I can get the screen working again !


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

Did anyone manage to get hold of the latest firmware disc ?


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

I´m also very intrested to have a firmware upgrade,mine is HW: H07 and SW: 0182
BR
wide


----------



## phaetonTDI (Sep 16, 2015)

does anyone have 0210 for gp2 ?


----------



## redline_perormance_tuning (Jun 7, 2016)

HI GUYS

just purchased my first paheton with the rns810 can anyone tell me wheres bets to get the latest sat nav disc and if anyone came to the conclusion on the firmware update cheers


----------



## Admanirv (Jan 26, 2016)

1220 Gp3 and need separate CD I think


----------



## redlineperforman (Jun 10, 2016)

Mines a 2009 model isn't that a gp2? Does anyone have the firmware and nav disc

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyHigh757 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi there,

I'm looking for a firmware update for my 2009 GP2.

RNS810 PN: 3D0035680
My HW version is H07
SW version is 0204

Is SW0210 the latest one that will work on the GP2?

I had to use VCDS to adapt channel 50 from 0 to 1 then reboot using [<]+[>]+[Speaker Mute] to be able to access the hidden menu

Thanks

Simon


----------



## phaetonTDI (Sep 16, 2015)

i have sw for gp3 and gp2


----------



## NiQ_O (Apr 2, 2019)

I'd be interested in updating mine, once ive scanned to see what it's on currently.

Stoopid question, but is the GP3 firmware a no-go on a GP2 RNS810? Do the units differ that much?


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

With a GP2 I had to get a software rebuild at Haazydayz Ltd at St Albans. They did a great job. Now have speed limit notifications and 7 digit post code.


----------



## Walkers79 (Jul 19, 2021)

phaetonTDI said:


> does anyone have 0210 for gp2 ?


@phaetonTDI 
are you still in a position to help with FW's?
What the latest FW that can be applied to the RNS 810 GP3?
3d0035686a 
I have 3238, and its terrible!


----------



## NemBo (Aug 16, 2021)

Also looking for FW update for my GP2 2009 RNS810, if it exists at all


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Walkers79 said:


> @phaetonTDI
> are you still in a position to help with FW's?
> What the latest FW that can be applied to the RNS 810 GP3?
> 3d0035686a
> I have 3238, and its terrible!


I think SW1230 is the latest firmware available for the Phaeton's RNS810. Mine works fine, considering it is well over a decade-old technology.
How do you mean it is terrible ?

I've only seen numbers like "3238" quoted for the map version (but I may be wrong).


----------



## Walkers79 (Jul 19, 2021)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> I think SW1230 is the latest firmware available for the Phaeton's RNS810. Mine works fine, considering it is well over a decade-old technology.
> How do you mean it is terrible ?
> 
> I've only seen numbers like "3238" quoted for the map version.





robbie-rocket-pants said:


> I think SW1230 is the latest firmware available for the Phaeton's RNS810. Mine works fine, considering it is well over a decade-old technology.
> How do you mean it is terrible ?
> 
> I've only seen numbers like "3238" quoted for the map version.


I think you may be talking about a different pn like 3d0035680b that is listed as 1230

My part number is 
Pn 3d0035686a
Hw 09
And sw 3238
Their is a vw service bulletin for for this p/n that refers to many issues I face some of, being fixed on version 3274, but the vw update part number is deleted, software update part is 3d0919360c
Try Google 
Tpi2024819/7 and you get a Russian link with the info, but it's also on erwin, officially
Cheers
Craig


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Craig,

So is your car a GP3 with the older RNS810 ? I thought all GP3's had the later RNS810.
What year is your car ?
I have heard that those older RNS810's are very slow. I'm thinking that is more of a hardware problem as they were built with slower processors.

Some firmware updates are for sale on ebay e.g.  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224301283311?hash=item343965f7ef:g:09YAAOSwttRf74gQ

My part number is indeed 3D0 035 680 B :

_Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 035 680 B HW: 3D0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H64 1230 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M0168023
Coding: 020100420000002000
Shop #: WSC 77012 210 82037
VCID: 1F4DB56B0E2138C672-804A_

Out of interest, there is a whole unit here from a 2012 car : 3D0035005 VW PHAETON 3D RADIO STEREO CD HEAD UNIT SATNAV NAVIGATION SYSTEM | eBay

Robbie.


----------



## Walkers79 (Jul 19, 2021)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> So is your car a GP3 with the older RNS810 ? I thought all GP3's had the later RNS810.
> What year is your car ?
> ...


Hi Robbie
Mine is a gp3 and is the correct part for the year. On the table below, you see your model, and mine,
Your suggesting the model fitted to mine is the slow one then? seems odd they would move backwards(cost!), I believe the issues should be resolved with the right Firmware
RNS510 firmware isn't the same.
Rest of the countries: 22 / 2012- 44/2013
*Phaeton GP3*
For

*3D0 035 686*
_*or*_
*3D0 035 686 A*​






*Release period: (calendar week / year)*​*Original part number*​*Software (old)*​*Software (new)*​*Arvato article no. / Orig. No. VW parts*​Rest of the countries: 45 / 2008-21 / 2010
*Phaeton GP2*​3D0 035 005
or
3D0 035 005A​0204​0210​K00 5001 40 99​Rest of the countries: 22 / 2010-21 / 2012
*Phaeton GP3*​3D0 035 680 B​1222​1230​K00 5001 40 99​Rest of the countries: 22 / 2012- 44/2013
*Phaeton GP3*​*3D0 035 686*
_*or*_
*3D0 035 686 A*​2194
2198
3218
3238​3274​K00 5001 57 99​Rest of the countries: 45 / 2013-30 / 2014
*Phaeton GP3*​3D0 035 686 B​3268
4270​4276​K00 5001 63 99​China: 45 / 2008-21 / 2012​3D0 035 682​1414​1420​K00 5001 40 74​China: 22 / 2012-44 / 2013​3D0 035 682 B​2566
2580​2608​K00 5001 57 74​China: 45 / 2013-30 / 2014​3D0 035 682 D​2604
2606
3606​3610​K00 5001 64 99​


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Ah, in that case, I agree that your issues are likely to be firmware related. 
Good luck 👍


----------



## NemBo (Aug 16, 2021)

Does anybody know if it is possible to play videos using SD card? If not, what kind of formats are supported?


----------



## Vadeper001 (Nov 24, 2021)

Do You know what firmware update work with Bentley Continental GT 2012 (RNS810) same like VW Phaeton?
Current HW Version H06 SW Version 0154
Thank you


----------

